# mkiv vs mkv gti.. cant decide



## dubsonset23 (Feb 11, 2010)

need opinions, had a 2002 gti but recently totaled it :'( , im waiting for the other persons insurance to pay me and i got a few more g's to add into it, i was thinking about buying an 06-08 gti but a friend of mine said that i should stick with the mkiv over the mkv, he said its better. Now im debating it, just wondering if you guys could toss out some pros and cons on both generations to help me decide, thanks


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

sorry to hear yours got totaled. I went through that crap.

If you liked yours that you had, stick with it and get another mkIV..if you want a change then upgrade.

Im not a fan of the mkV body style myself, but thats all personal opinion. GL with everything. :beer:

this :thumbup: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5011656-FS-FEELER-2003-GTI-20th-AE-Imola-Yellow-(NH)


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dubsonset23 said:


> .....thinking about buying an 06-08 gti but a friend of mine said that i should stick with the mkiv over the mkv, he said its better.....


The later design would almost always be a better unless the brand is in a cost reduction phase. VW was not with their primary product (Golf/GTI). The Mk5 is a considerably better design than the Mk4. All the Mk4 has to it's advantage is more deluxe options and features (in the USA).

There are exception like the new Jetta, of course.


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

*Mkiv gti*

I think both cars are awesome the MKIV has a unique style that I like, but I don't see anything wrong with the MKV.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

dubsonset23 said:


> need opinions, had a 2002 gti but recently totaled it :'( , im waiting for the other persons insurance to pay me and i got a few more g's to add into it, i was thinking about buying an 06-08 gti but a friend of mine said that i should stick with the mkiv over the mkv, he said its better. Now im debating it, just wondering if you guys could toss out some pros and cons on both generations to help me decide, thanks


Styling is subjective of course, but I think the A5 blows the A4 away, in most respects. Looks aside, it's also a far more advanced chassis and suspension, with a better engine. Go for a late model FSI if you can, or better yet, you should really try for a late 08 or 09 GTI, with the 2.0T "TSI" engine, in order to avoid many of the early reliablity issues those cars/engines had in 06/07, especially. The TSI were phased in mid-model year or a little later, by Spring of 08. Pop the hood and you'll know which one you're dealing with.


----------



## 8V_Mk2 (Nov 21, 2010)

i like both haha, but if you do want a change i'd upgrade :3 i'm sure there's good and bad on both cars. I mean you could always draw up a pro's and con's list on each car haha


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

John Y said:


> Styling is subjective of course, but I think the A5 blows the A4 away, in most respects. Looks aside, it's also a far more advanced chassis and suspension, with a better engine. Go for a late model FSI if you can, or better yet, you should really try for a late 08 or 09 GTI, with the 2.0T "TSI" engine, in order to avoid many of the early reliablity issues those cars/engines had in 06/07, especially. The TSI were phased in mid-model year or a little later, by Spring of 08. Pop the hood and you'll know which one you're dealing with.


However I hear the FSI/TSI 2.0T's are more prone to engine sludge up in the head. However I think the 2.0T is a more efficient motor.

I've owned mk3's and was kind of disappointed with the mk4 even though I still love it.


----------

